
Ask HN: What is the dumbest Patent that you been Granted? - KSS42
What is the &quot;dumbest&quot; Patent that you been Granted?<p>You can define &quot;dumbest&quot; as you wish.
======
KSS42
One of my granted patents is essentially a mux. Our company did a quick and
dirty integration of two ASICs (Northbridge and GPU) by internalizing the IO
bus. Muxes were added so that the IO bus could be exposed to allow an external
GPU.

As I recall, I initiated the patent for defensive purposes.

I have noticed many SOC/ASIC patents that boil down to a mux.

